# Solved: Cannot see wireless router



## schmuck281 (Jun 21, 2003)

I have a computer that was connecting with my wireless router but suddenly cannot see it.

It is a MSI 875P neo running a P4 on XP pro with !G memory

The router is a Linksys WRT42G

My other computers see the router just fine and can connect with the Internet with no problem. But when I try to connect this one the detection window is greyed out. I have switched the wireless adapter card to another system and it works just fine there.

In Systems it shows that the adapter is working fine and has the correct driver installed. I have reinstalled it a couple of times just to make sure.

The only error I see under systems is for the "PCI Simple Communications Controller" but that was like that before and never cause any problems. 

The computer belongs to a friend who says that a visitor used it last and it would not work after that. I suspect that he fiddled the settings somewhere but can't find it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's start with the basics and work from there.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

I'd like to see this after the reboot.

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## schmuck281 (Jun 21, 2003)

OK, I did all that and this is what I've got now. It doesn't look too different that what I saw before.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : wat-1buddhaoreg
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge (Network Bridge) 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-80-BD-C9-14-1D

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys Wireless-G PCI Network Adapt
er with SpeedBooster
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F8-2F-06-20

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-76-51-78-D8

C:\>


----------



## schmuck281 (Jun 21, 2003)

Just for grins, here's the info on the computer

OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version	5.1.2600 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	WAT-1BUDDHAOREG
System Manufacturer	MICRO-STAR INC.
System Model	MS-6758
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 9 GenuineIntel ~2636 Mhz
Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 9 GenuineIntel ~2636 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	American Megatrends Inc. V1.6, 24/6/2546
SMBIOS Version	2.3
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\System32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	Thailand
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)"
User Name	WAT-1BUDDHAOREG\Wat Thai
Time Zone	Pacific Standard Time
Total Physical Memory	1,024.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	656.49 MB
Total Virtual Memory	3.40 GB
Available Virtual Memory	2.81 GB
Page File Space	2.40 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The wireless adapter works in another PC but does not even detect the router's signal in the problem PC, right? When I saw "Locale Thailand" I got to thinking that maybe the wireless driver that is installed in the problem PC is not the one for the United States (or North America). If, for example, the installed driver is for a region that uses channels 9-13 and the router is using channel 6, the signal would not be seen.

Obviously you can disprove this idea pretty quickly by trying some different channels on the router.


----------



## schmuck281 (Jun 21, 2003)

That's been set up like that since he got the computer. It is set to Thailand because he uses Thai fonts, currency etc. It has had no effect on detecting the router before, I doubt that it is now. The friend that owns the computer is a Thai Buddhist monk at Wat Buddha Oregon outside Salem. He uses both Thai and English languages. All the other computers at the temple are set up the same but have no problem. A notebook computer that is sitting next to this one detects the wireless network just fine.

It's not just that it can't see the router, it can't even see the wireless adapter. It acts like there's nothing there. In fact, right now, it can't see any of the network cards. wireless or not. That's something that started after I posted the original question.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"... it can't even see the wireless adapter."

That's quite different! May I retract my previous post? 

Are you saying that Device Manager shows nothing under 'Network Adapters'? Are there any unknown devices? Any warnings about missing drivers?

Check in the BIOS to see if the network adapters are enabled.


----------



## schmuck281 (Jun 21, 2003)

Disregard that, I went back and looked again. All the network adapters are there. The status on the wireless adapter is "wireless connection unavailable". The Device Manager shows all the network adapters to be present and working.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

schmuck281 said:


> The status on the wireless adapter is "wireless connection unavailable".


In Device Manager? Or where/what says that?

Does the wireless connection show in Network Connections as 'enabled'?


----------



## schmuck281 (Jun 21, 2003)

It says that under network connections. The icon for the wireless connection is there and the status is "wireless connection unavailable".

Under device manager the wireless adapter shows enabled.


----------



## schmuck281 (Jun 21, 2003)

I haven't got any action on this for a couple of days so I'm trying again.

I cannot connect to my wireless network. The wireless PCI card worked when it was swapped to another machine. The correct drivers are installed and the router is working fine with several other computers with the same type setup.

I am attaching screengrabs of my network connection wireless icon, the wireless adapter status and my device manager. Hopefully this will clarify what I'm talking about. I don't seem to have done too good a job before.


----------



## Rabbity (Sep 27, 2007)

does the computer pick up any wireless connections?
you could try to setup a new wireless connection and re enter the ssid and wep or wpa key.


----------



## schmuck281 (Jun 21, 2003)

No, it doesn't pick up any wireless connection. It doesn't at the temple and it doesn't since I took it home with me. I removed all the security to make sure that it wasn't causing the problem. As I said, the other computers detect the wireless network just fine.


----------



## Rabbity (Sep 27, 2007)

go to control pannel, click on administrative tools, click on services, scroll down to the 3rd last service, it should be wireless zero, right click and select START.


----------



## schmuck281 (Jun 21, 2003)

That did it!

That SOB_ did_ fiddle it.

Thank you very much. I had looked at the services but not knowing much about them, hesitated to fiddle with them.


----------



## Rabbity (Sep 27, 2007)

cool, probably just needed a kick


----------



## schmuck281 (Jun 21, 2003)

Damn! I now detect the wireless network but none of my browsers, (IE or Firefox) will connect. Have I screwed up something else?


----------



## Rabbity (Sep 27, 2007)

no it wont screw up, maybe you need to restart the computer


----------



## schmuck281 (Jun 21, 2003)

I got it. The wireless connection was connected to the Network Bridge. When I took it off the bridge it started working properly. I learn something new every day.

How's things in Oz. I have a brother and sister-in-law down there. Haven't heard from them in while. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

